# Malawi Hawk, female?



## MandyBlue (Mar 19, 2011)

I guessing this is a female, but wanted to make sure before taking out of my tank.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

How big is it?


----------



## MandyBlue (Mar 19, 2011)

3-4 inches


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

They often won't start to colour up until 5-7"... give it time.


----------



## MandyBlue (Mar 19, 2011)

oh wow.  So on these guys you cant go by fin shape? :-?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

MandyBlue said:


> oh wow.  So on these guys you cant go by fin shape? :-?


You can, but that won't happen until they are larger.


----------



## MandyBlue (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you for the info. Is this a more slow growing fish?


----------



## dark SSide (Feb 12, 2010)

My males at about 4" showed a blue hue on their gill plates even in a tank with much larger males but you really can't tell for certain until they don't color up after 6"+. If you have a grow out tank, and he will be on the larger side and it is a male it should color up within a week or two. I used to have this problem until I just set up a 75g grow out tank to make sure all fish are males before putting them the show tank.


----------



## MandyBlue (Mar 19, 2011)

So here we are a year+ later! So here is a new picture. Starting to get some color on the gills. Any ideas on sex yet?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Female.


----------



## MandyBlue (Mar 19, 2011)

Darn! Is it safe to keep her in an all male tank? She is the only one of her kind in this tank. I have never seen any problems in the past year.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Only you can be the judge of that. If things are fine, leave it.


----------



## MandyBlue (Mar 19, 2011)

Can she breed with my other fish? That would be a strange looking hybrid!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Yes, she could breed with your other fish. Chances are the fry would all get eaten if released in the tank though.


----------



## MandyBlue (Mar 19, 2011)

Those would be some ugly fish!


----------



## 4RSo (Aug 13, 2011)

most hybrids are, imo.


----------

